# Jamil Is God !



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

I must say, for those who dont create there own recipes, I see Jamil being quoted an awful amount .

I must say his beers are great, i just cat brew his English bitters as they use Special Roast which I cant get so taste like crap


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/10)

Pumpy said:


> i have just had 7 schooners of Saison made with Kaboobys special yeast he gave me, he blended it himself.



Goin ona bit of a post fest Pumpy! :chug: 

*hick* :lol:


----------



## kirem (20/1/10)

Hey pumpy, have you tried brown malt in its place?


----------



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

kirem said:


> Hey pumpy, have you tried brown malt in its place?




Is that the answer Kirem ? no I havent was goint to use the Special B it suppose to have the raisin flavour 


Foustar just had a few Saisons .


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/1/10)

Pumpy said:


> I must say, for those who dont create there own recipes, I see Jamil being quoted an awful amount .
> 
> I must say his beers are great, i just cat brew his English bitters as they use Special Roast which I cant get so taste like crap


Pumpy Brewers were brewing good bitters before Jamil , I dont see way you cant brew one either ? If I rename one of my malts Special Roast , will you be happy ?
 
GB


----------



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Pumpy Brewers were brewing good bitters before Jamil , I dont see way you cant brew one either ? If I rename one of my malts Special Roast , will you be happy ?
> 
> GB



GB your right I thought I done a mean English bitter then i found I could make a Pilsner so there is no stopping me I have not got any ale malt apart for the Maris Otter for my APA's


----------



## kirem (20/1/10)

Pumpy said:


> Is that the answer Kirem ? no I havent was goint to use the Special B it suppose to have the raisin flavour



As far as I know, it is the closest thing available in Aust.

Special B is a crystal malt.

Special roast & brown malt are roasted malts


----------



## Pumpy (20/1/10)

kirem said:


> As far as I know, it is the closest thing available in Aust.
> 
> Special B is a crystal malt.
> 
> Special roast & brown malt are roasted malts




Your right kierem will give the brown malt a try 

pumpy


----------



## kabooby (20/1/10)

I used brown malt in my dry stout. I think it would go great in an english bitter.

I have some here if you want some

We should both brew the same recipe and then compare. 

Kabooby


----------



## Tony (20/1/10)

Who is Jamil?


----------



## Kai (20/1/10)

Some bloke who brews award-winning recipes.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

Kai said:


> Some bloke who brews award-winning recipes.


Usually pumped up to 120 IBU with hops beginning with C. Wouldn't know a decent Melbourne Bitter if it mugged him in an alley B)


----------



## Tony (20/1/10)

Kai said:


> Some bloke who brews award-winning recipes.



But so am i.... and many others on here too???

Edit:  to reflect the feeling in my posts here


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/10)

Actually, he's only the Pope :lol:

Screwy


----------



## benno1973 (20/1/10)

I've brewed his bitter with brown malt subbed for the Special Roast and it was awesome. Toasty. Yum.


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

On topic: I have only listened to one episode of a Jamil show. I commute one hour to Brisbane twice a week and download numerous podcasts from Radio National (Science Show, By Design, Health Report, Philosophers Zone etc etc etc) and it's my quality time as opposed to Gen Y who sit there with their ear buds going boompa boompa boompa. 

However the Jamil Pod I downloaded took an hour out of my life I'll never get back. It contained five minutes of hard information diluted by endless

"Well Chuck has just wandered into the Studio, hi Chuck ... hey, hahaha you should see the shirt that Chuck is wearing... yeah, Chuck ... did you get to Vegas? Now what were we talking about, oh that's right can you tell if an Amber is...

Now Chuck what's the rumor about you and.... wait a minute ... now.... yeah, Amber Ale, now in a good American Amber.. hey Chuck did you ever try that Dogs testicles Amber from the Blue Ridge place with the brew pub, what was that called? Old gangbangers saloon? Nope that was in Wisconsin. 

Ad frign Nauseum.

Is there a book that this guy puts out by any chance?


----------



## Bizier (20/1/10)

Weeeeeeeell...


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/10)

Bizier said:


> Weeeeeeeell...



I type fast as I work in an inbound customer support centre and they tell me the story of their life


----------



## Bizier (20/1/10)

I repeat: Weeeeeeeell...


----------



## hefevice (20/1/10)

BribieG said:


> [snip]
> 
> Is there a book that this guy puts out by any chance?



Yes, can be found here

I also listen to Radio National podcasts, but equally enjoy most of the output of The Brewing Network (including Jamil's original style show and "Can You Brew It?"), proving that the two preferences are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## sinkas (21/1/10)

Jamil is one funny fuckjer, if you cant relate your probably just not a twisted individual


----------



## HoppingMad (21/1/10)

Heard he's coming out to Melbourne soon for the Beer and Brewer Expo. So I guess you have an opportunity to see God too.  

Beer and Brewer Expo - God Appears

Hopper.


----------



## RdeVjun (21/1/10)

+1 Bribie, if I were so inclined, Williams would be my 'god' and Saunders and Oceans his disciples, as Science Show, Daily Planet and By Design are highlights of my listening day/week- without RN my life would be a misery and would otherwise probably spend my down time at DW or perhaps even over at the Beeb! B) 

So there's more than one so- called radio show out there not worth wasting our time on?! h34r:


----------



## pdilley (21/1/10)

BribieG said:


> On topic: I have only listened to one episode of a Jamil show. I commute one hour to Brisbane twice a week and download numerous podcasts from Radio National (Science Show, By Design, Health Report, Philosophers Zone etc etc etc) and it's my quality time as opposed to Gen Y who sit there with their ear buds going boompa boompa boompa.
> 
> However the Jamil Pod I downloaded took an hour out of my life I'll never get back. It contained five minutes of hard information diluted by endless
> 
> ...




+1

I downloaded most of his shows and loaded them up on the iPhoneto take with me only to find out that his style and show is total gas bag and revolting. One or two things of importance said through the whole show and fel completely wasted my time listening.

However lots here in Oz like him so I wrap it up to yanks loving Aussie accents and listening to Craftbrewer Radio and Aussies listening to Jamil. While yanks might find Jamil landfill and Aussies Graham a pompous arrogant.

It takes certain personality type to listen and I don't have it. I found Basic Brewing Radio more informative although a twit twaddle fan would find it boring.

I've given it a fair go but I can't listen to any show really all the way from season beginning to season end. I just have more important things needing attention


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/1/10)

Personally myself, I don't mind em too much. I find them a good laugh sometimes, usually an interesting bit of info now and then. The classic styles episodes often have a bit of extra info/explainations that is not included in the BCP book of his, so if i'm planning on brewing one of his recipes it's always good to listen to the relevant podcast. Can You Brew It loses a little bit, cos we generally don't have access to the beers they are trying to clone, thougth there are some good IPA recipes in there!!

I stopped listening to the Sunday Sessions (these seem more fun to be attending, than listening to) as there tends to be alot of arsing about in those.

Brew Strong is the more serious/informative podcast (less effn about) and i think John Palmer helps to keep it in order.

Each to their own i guess.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (21/1/10)

Why bag someone when they have enlightened so many!!!


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/1/10)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Why bag someone when they have enlightened so many!!!



Sadly it seems to be an Aussie tradition.

I met Jamil at the ANHC conference and a nicer and more obliging person you would not find, very willing to help brewers with even the most stupid of questions, and very willing to listen to other peoples opinions and ideas as well.

Andrew


----------



## drtomc (21/1/10)

RdeVjun said:


> +1 Bribie, if I were so inclined, Williams would be my 'god' and Saunders and Oceans his disciples, as Science Show, Daily Planet and By Design are highlights of my listening day/week- without RN my life would be a misery and would otherwise probably spend my down time at DW or perhaps even over at the Beeb!



But quick! Bring back Fran! I really don't get into James Carlton.

T.


----------



## joshuahardie (21/1/10)

"Hey howdy hey my brewing brothers and sisters"

Anyway back on topic, I am doing an English best bitter this weekend, and in the absence of special malt, I am going sub it with Crystal 120.
Based mainly on the fact that Beersmith uses crystal 120 in lieu of special roast for its all grain to extract conversion.

Is this a suitable substitute?


----------



## hefevice (21/1/10)

joshuahardie said:


> "Hey howdy hey my brewing brothers and sisters"
> 
> Anyway back on topic, I am doing an English best bitter this weekend, and in the absence of special malt, I am going sub it with Crystal 120.
> Based mainly on the fact that Beersmith uses crystal 120 in lieu of special roast for its all grain to extract conversion.
> ...



Assuming you are using Jamil's recipe (which already has some Crystal 120), wouldn't use Crystal 120 as a substitute as Special Roast is made using a different process. As indicated by others, and confirmed in an article by Randy Mosher in a article in the July/August 2007 issue of Zymurgy, the equivalent to Briess Special Roast is Brown malt at about 50L (as indicated by others on this thread). Grain and Grape carry Bairds Brown Malt, which might do the trick. If this is no good, perhaps a combination of Amber and light Chocolate?


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

To be fair, I just downloaded a Jamil MP3, "Deschute's Mirror Pond" pale ale. Maybe I'll pick up some hints for the March American mini comp - and three minutes into the show the conversation is still:

"I'm gonna be there, your'e gonna be there, the listeners are going to be there"

"Sunday Morning there's not a clean rest room to be found hahahaha don't worry I always clean up after myself, hehe haha chuckle yup there's always the woods, does the broadcaster poo in the woods? 
haha hehe yeah yeah (clears throat) that's the only place there is .. it's going to be a blast and the great thing about it is that it's all.........................


BribieG:
Mate, gotta get out brewing. Life's too short to listen to this stuff considering all the rest of the media clamouring for my attention. However, Jamil's fans please enjoy


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/10)

joshuahardie said:


> "Hey howdy hey my brewing brothers and sisters"
> Anyway back on topic, I am doing an English best bitter this weekend, and in the absence of special malt, I am going sub it with Crystal 120.
> Based mainly on the fact that Beersmith uses crystal 120 in lieu of special roast for its all grain to extract conversion.
> Is this a suitable substitute?



Subbing an ultra kilned Crystal malt for a kilned roasted malt doesn't sound like good a match for me. As noted earlier, i'd give brown malt a try or blend any two of brown/amber/melanoiden/biscuit to try and get something similiar.

Special roast is 50L so i would try and match it with its counterpart of equal roast and that would be brown for me. Also note, Briess do not have a brown malt or amber malt of their own but they do have 'victory' and 'special roast'. Most likly its just a branding of these malts much like what weyermann does with their medium crystals 'caramunich'


----------



## dpadden (21/1/10)

BribieG said:


> To be fair, I just downloaded a Jamil MP3, "Deschute's Mirror Pond" pale ale. Maybe I'll pick up some hints for the March American mini comp - and three minutes into the show the conversation is still:
> 
> "I'm gonna be there, your'e gonna be there, the listeners are going to be there"
> 
> ...



This is a great recipe Bribie. I brewed it back in Oct last year and it turned out a really tasty APA, using English yeast. Happy to post the details if you like.

fwiw, I am a big fan of the BN and Jamil (hence the sig) and whilst I agree there is plenty of school boy humour to wade through, I have found them to be one of the best sources of reliable brewing information.


----------



## joshuahardie (21/1/10)

Good point guys, I neglected to notice that Jamils recipe already has 120 in it.

Ill go through my grain stash and see what I have that is close to 50l, I do have melanoidin, caramel malt and Caramunich 1, so I should be able to find something that will work. I just won't be special roast though. It is too late for me to order brown malt, but next time for sure.

Worse case scenario is that ill ditch it altogether.


----------



## benno1973 (21/1/10)

I would guess that, better than adding Crystal (which is an entirely different beast), I'd roast some pale malt yourself. Check out here. Although it still might not be an option if time is short, because after toasting you should leave it a week or two before brewing with it.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/10)

Jamil is a genuine luminary in a hobby full of wannabee luminaries.

Could some of this be tall poppy syndrome? Oh hang on that sounds like another luminary. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## BjornJ (21/1/10)

I only ever downloaded one episode, thought it would be a fun thing to listen to in the car going home from work. Burned it on a cd, started it up as I drove home from work..
After 5 mins I wasn't sure if it the show had started or if they were just messing around and accidentally had hit "record" while waiting for the show to start or something?

They just chatted (slooowly) for the whole thing. Maybe it's just me but I was hoping for more brew-related chatter and less random chit-chat. Just couldn't bring myself to listen to hours of prerecorded chatter to pick up the nuggets I am sure are in there  

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/1/10)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jamil is a genuine luminary in a hobby full of wannabee luminaries.
> 
> Could some of this be tall poppy syndrome? Oh hang on that sounds like another luminary. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



From my limited conversations with him at ANHC 08 and from his writings and such, I have an opinion he is a very good brewer who has found some fame from his activities. And a decent enough bloke. Far from a god, he's just a naughty boy like the rest of us. I've used his recipes as a base for a while now, they are great first bases for up and coming brewers to practice with. But he isn't the be all and end all of knowledge of brewing, he knows that and doesn't pretend he does.


----------



## Effect (21/1/10)

I think the guy has heaps of great info inside his head...pity his radio show doesn't do him any justice.


----------



## eamonnfoley (21/1/10)

And if his radio show was boring with no humour and messing around, people would complain about it being too serious ?

I think the BN stuff is brilliant, especially brew strong. Answers the sorts of questions you could spend months trying to find reliable answers for on forums.


----------



## T.D. (21/1/10)

warrenlw63 said:


> Jamil is a genuine luminary in a hobby full of wannabee luminaries.
> 
> Could some of this be tall poppy syndrome? Oh hang on that sounds like another luminary. :lol:
> 
> Warren -



There's only one true tall poppy Warren (self-proclaimed of course). The rest are just pretenders...


----------



## daemon (21/1/10)

I've learnt a fair amount from the Brew Strong series, the first 10 minutes is normally chatter and then they really start to get into it. It's worth skipping for the first 10 minutes if you just want to get into the main topic as the content is quite good. Sure there's still a lot of off-topic chatter, jokes etc but have a look at AHB as a comparison. It's the same thing, if you only judge it by the off-topic posts you'd be missing out on the wealth of information available.

BribeG: Try skipping the first bit and see what you think, or try some of the Brew Strong series for more technical discussions.


----------



## dpadden (21/1/10)

foles said:


> trying to find *reliable* answers



Spot on Foles, and the answers are based on years of experience. Mind you, if he doesn't know something Jamil will be the first to admit it, rather than assume something. This goes for most of the experienced brewers on the BN, Tasty and Palmer in particular.


----------



## drsmurto (21/1/10)

I downloaded a large number of Jamil's radio show and burnt them to CD to listen to them while driving to and from work. Picked out more than a dozen styles.

In the end i listened to maybe 3 and threw the rest in the bin.

Whilst i am sure there are some gems of information, 95% is inane chatter interspersed with ads (i don't listen to commercial radio). Its hard to fast forward whilst driving so i gave up.

I have no doubt he is a gun brewer but the delivery didn't appeal to me at all. 

In the end it was like masturbating with a cheese grater, slightly amusing, but mostly painful. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> I downloaded a large number of Jamil's radio show and burnt them to CD to listen to them while driving to and from work. Picked out more than a dozen styles.
> 
> In the end i listened to maybe 3 and threw the rest in the bin.
> 
> ...



But sure beats the garlic press... oops this thread is starting to sound like the first ten minutes of a Jamil show


----------



## dpadden (21/1/10)

or a QLD swap thread


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/1/10)

DrSmurto said:


> In the end it was like masturbating with a cheese grater, slightly amusing, but mostly painful. h34r:



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## kabooby (22/1/10)

> QUOTE (DrSmurto @ Jan 21 2010, 02:38 PM)
> In the end it was like masturbating with a cheese grater, slightly amusing, but mostly painful.







"Un f*cking believable"

Brought back some memories

Kabooby


----------



## hefevice (22/1/10)

kabooby said:


> "Un f*cking believable"
> 
> Brought back some memories
> 
> Kabooby



"What, you think we'd kill the f*cking Koala?"

Might as well take it further off topic. Great movie!


----------



## yardy (22/1/10)

foles said:


> And if his radio show was boring with no humour and messing around, people would complain about it being too serious ?
> 
> I think the BN stuff is brilliant, especially brew strong. Answers the sorts of questions you could spend months trying to find reliable answers for on forums.




+1, i've got a lot of the casts on disc , it's a good way to pass a few hours on the way out to work

lighten up people, you're showing your age


----------



## drsmurto (22/1/10)

kabooby said:


> View attachment 35027
> 
> 
> "Un f*cking believable"
> ...






hefevice said:


> "What, you think we'd kill the f*cking Koala?"
> 
> Might as well take it further off topic. Great movie!



Nice to see a few people recognise the Dice quote.

I'd take it further off topic with some of his nursery rhymes from his stand-up shows but I suspect i would be moderated post haste.... so check out the Dogs on Acid forum for a few. 

Subtle they are not.


----------



## altstart (22/1/10)

As You Say Not very subtle.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## mikem108 (22/1/10)

```
And if his radio show was boring with no humour and messing around, people would complain about it being too serious ?



I think the BN stuff is brilliant, especially brew strong. Answers the sorts of questions you could spend months trying to find reliable answers for on forums.
```

+1, Lighten up, after all they are sitting around in a studio sucking back a few beers and talking about brewing, if you want something humorless and serious read Noonan's New Brewing Lager Beer 
Info presented in a fun way is easier to remember, personally I can't listen to the shows with no humor although the redneck one is pretty bad also and they think they are being funny.


----------



## Bizier (22/1/10)

Following suit: the format is based on regular listeners who already have a large 'given' base of knowledge because it has already been covered a million times. I started to question the latter original Jamil episodes because I felt they were basically putting the 'essentials' of one style into an hour, but much of the info had already been covered many times in similar styles. If they did cover it again, they would be lampooned for repetitiveness, if they pad it out, they are waffling... whaddayado?
I like the Jamil show for sure, and think he has been a very good influence on the brewing scene. I think he has a faux modesty thing that I am not keen on, but he is a very helpful and dedicated guy.
I love the Session, and it is mainly waffle and some unexpected nuggets here and there. 99% of my PT time is listening to BN.
RDWHABNPCLDTRWHATEVER.


----------



## grod5 (22/1/10)

I love the BN even with that other show. Some people will criticise a blow job, I guess because there is no such thing as pleasing everyone.

Lighten up and listen just for the humour and ignor the beer stuff. These guys are our brothers in the home/ craft beer family so lets praise them for their efforts even if their delivery may not be to everyones liking. After all, they don't charge much for their product.

maybe I should lighten up, just sayin'

love

g


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/1/10)

grod5 said:


> I love the BN even with that other show. Some people will criticise a blow job, I guess because there is no such thing as pleasing everyone.
> 
> Lighten up and listen just for the humour and ignor the beer stuff. These guys are our brothers in the home/ craft beer family so lets praise them for their efforts even if their delivery may not be to everyones liking. After all, they don't charge much for their product.
> 
> ...


They are not my brother's but I get a f..ing good laugh out of there potty mouths,The science is just a bone-ass. I am going around :lol: What ever that means.  
GB


----------



## kook (23/1/10)

BribieG said:


> Usually pumped up to 120 IBU with hops beginning with C. Wouldn't know a decent Melbourne Bitter if it mugged him in an alley B)



:icon_offtopic: 

What a load of crap :lol: 

Very few of Jamils beers (if any, maybe the imperial stout?) are 120 IBU c hopped monsters. If you'd listened to his shows or read any of his recipes you'd know that though. Even a lot of his American recipes (APA & IPA for example) are quite restrained compared to most APA/IPA recipes on this site.




FWIW - I think his recipes are a great starting point, and I now use them along with designing great beers as a starting point if I'm creating a new recipe. I don't think he is a god, but he is a very approachable brewer who loves the craft. 

If you listened to his early shows you'd know that it's taken a while for him to build a radio persona, but I think that he helps to make what can be quite dull topics interesting. Personally I can't listen to basic brewing radio without wanting to tear my hair out with boredom.


----------



## mika (23/1/10)

kook said:


> ........ Personally I can't listen to basic brewing radio without wanting to tear my hair out with boredom.



Amen ! B)


----------



## Pumpy (23/1/10)

I drive two hours plus a day to and from work , so I dont have to listen to the news repeat it self .

I laugh a lot and there is some absolute gems of information, It relaxes me before and after a serious day.

Its maybe not for everone ,but you will miss out on some great information albeit thinly spread at times.

sometimes the 'all brewing shows' can get a bit tiring ,its all about 'hitting the balance between good information and entertainment' 

Pumpy ( I am a fan, dont feel sorry for me )


----------



## Kai (23/1/10)

grod5 said:


> I love the BN even with that other show. Some people will criticise a blow job, I guess because there is no such thing as pleasing everyone.



So you're saying listening to BN is as good as getting head?? :huh:


----------



## joecast (23/1/10)

Pumpy said:


> I drive two hours plus a day to and from work , so I dont have to listen to the news repeat it self .
> 
> I laugh a lot and there is some absolute gems of information, It relaxes me before and after a serious day.
> 
> ...


same here pumpy. im a big fan but (obviously) its not for everyone. some one else mentioned school boy humor and thats just about right. guess i go for that sort of stuff. great information with a lot of laughs. that goes for most of the BN stuff. brew strong being a bit more serious but not nearly as tiring and difficult to take as some other shows ive listened to.
joe


----------



## glaab (23/1/10)

I is GOD!, damn heathens, repent now or is to hell with all of you where ther's nothing on tap but the accursed VB.


----------



## superdave (23/1/10)

Cheers for the podcast title for 'Brew Strong', couldn't get into the Jamil show. I guess if I knew a lot more about brewing I might be interested in the joking around for the odd tidbit produced by the spitablling. But I need simple basics at the moment 
Oh and yes, I am aware they do the Jamil show half cut :lol:


----------



## boobiedazzler (28/5/10)

I have heard one or two shows and am also in the camp of those that think he's a dickhead, so wont be rushing to download any more. But in his defence, the Classic Styles recipe book is a pretty good reference to get a bit of an idea as to how a new brewer might approach a particular type of beer.


----------



## haysie (28/5/10)

So Jamil is an award winning brewer? Big deal and Whoopee Doo. I got thru 5 minutes of his rant that BribieG describes Robin Williams like :lol: .

Can I buy a Jamil beer at Dans?


----------

